# Trade/wholesale suppliers



## Mandy658 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi, I am writing up a business plan for a shop now is there anyone on here than can help with a list of wholesale/trade suppliers?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok I don't own a shop so I have no idea if these guys are good, I've just noticed this site multiple times when I'm googling certain species of lizards or inverts for sale.

Fauna Import UK supplier of Reptiles, Amphibians, Inverts & Chelonia to the trade & wholesale


----------



## Mandy658 (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah I had found them too, they look okay anybody else know any others?


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

theres also peragrine and monkfield : victory:


----------



## DNA (Jan 15, 2009)

Eurorep do quite a bit of equipment and subs etc.
Could always contact Livefood regarding crickets and what have you.


----------

